# aportuguesamento



## coquis14

Aqui na Argentina econtramos o *aportuguesamento *das palavras muito engraçado e agradável ao mesmo tempo , sobretodo as terminadas em "e" . Alguns bons exemplos que vem na minha cabeça são:zigue(i)zague(i) , walk(i)man , golfe(i).Agora , mudando para o espanhol , dá-se a mesma coisa? os brasileiros perdem-se de riso quando escutam palavras acabadas em "e"? como carnê por exemplo.
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Coquis: francamente, não estou a perceber o que você quer dizer. 
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Eu escutei o inglês "hand" prenunciado algo assim como ‘ranji’ (‘janyi’ para um hispanoparlante). É isso Coquis?


----------



## coquis14

En español me defiendo mejor ,jeje.Mi duda es que si para los brasileños suena gracioso como pronunciamos las palabras que son iguales en las dos lenguas.Por ejemplo la empresa brasileña petrocoque sería petrocoqu*i* "na fala" y suena muy gracioso para nosotros acá.¿Se da algún caso a la inversa? ¿se entendió?


----------



## willy2008

Si ,creo que te referis a las palabras portuguesas que terminan en algunas  vocales como E y O y algunas consonantes ,FIAT, CLUB, FILETE etc se pronuncian con una I final;ej. FIATI, CLUBI,FILETI ,etc y nos suena comico; a los brasileros o portugueses no creo por que por lo menos en el caso de las vocales si estan acentuadas mantienen la pronunciacion, ej: carné.Pero sera cuestion que lo cuente algun nativo.


----------



## olivinha

La favorita de mi marido, que es español, es escuchar a los brasileños, bueno los cariocas, decir _auchi-luqui_ por Outlook (de los correos eletrónicos).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

A mi me pareció muy chistoso escuchar a los hispanohablantes decir "clu", para clube, "djogurt", para iogurte (iogurrtchi) y la mejor de todas.... "rró" para rock - rroqui (fue dificil entender al inicio qué palabra era esta...rró ??). Donde estarían las demás consonantes, *c* y *k* ?

No sabía que para ustedes, en los ejemplos dados, nuestra habla era graciosa también.. je je je


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> La favorita de mi marido, que es español, es escuchar a los brasileños, bueno los cariocas, decir _auchi-luqui_ por Outlook (de los correos eletrónicos).


 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> A mi me pareció muy chistoso escuchar a los hispanohablantes decir "clu", para clube, "djogurt", para iogurte (iogurrtchi) y la mejor de todas.... "rró" para rock - rroqui (fue dificil entender al inicio qué palabra era esta...rró ??). Donde estarían las demás consonantes, *c* y *k* ?
> 
> No sabía que para ustedes, en los ejemplos dados, nuestra habla era graciosa también.. je je je


Gracias por los aportes.*Olivinha* , no conocía la de outlook y si , la verdad es muy graciosa.De hecho la pronunciación de "cariocas" suena interminable cuando la escuchó por un brasileño: os caariooocaas.Sepa *Ricardo* que se dá a la inversa el mismo caso con Iogurte , a nosotors se nos hace muy graciosa.*Willy* , es cierto , no puse el mejor ejemplo con carne ya que el portugués también tiene las "vogais fechadas"
Saludos para todos


----------



## andre luis

No Brasil algumas palavras tem pronúncias bem distintas,por exemplo,"cidade",alguns pronunciam "cidadi",outros "cidade"...e no interior o pessoal fala "faculdadê","necessidadê"...neste caso eu acho engraçado,porque estou acostumado com o som de "i" e não "ê".


----------



## willy2008

Si yo tengo un amigo brasilaro ,cuando vino para Argentina, como le gustava mucho el futbol y queria estar en forma se iva a corre a un parque con pista de atletismo, y nos causaba gracia cuando le preguntabamos ,"de donde venis?" y nos decia vengo de correr (coger pronuncian ellos) en el parque,es otra de las pronunciaciones que me hacen reir.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Si yo tengo un amigo brasilaro ,cuando vino para Argentina, como le gustava mucho el futbol y queria estar en forma se iva a corre a un parque con pista de atletismo, y nos causaba gracia cuando le preguntabamos ,"de donde venis?" y nos decia vengo de correr (coger pronuncian ellos) en el parque,es otra de las pronunciaciones que me hacen reir.
> Saludos a todos.


 El gerundio es más gracisoso todavía.¿Qué estuviste haciendo? co*rre*ndo.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> La favorita de mi marido, que es español, es escuchar a los brasileños, bueno los cariocas, decir _auchi-luqui_ por Outlook (de los correos eletrónicos).


 
Oi Olivinha;  concordo com seu marido. Ouchi-luqui ta óptimo. E que me diz do  Maqi Donal e de Roberte Redefortxe.  Mas não só os cariocas, os paulistas também  tenhem (tinham) ese jeitinho de falar 

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## willy2008

mangato said:


> oi Olivinha; Concordo Com Seu Marido. Ouchi-luqui Ta óptimo. E Que Me Diz Do Maqi Donal E De Roberte Redefortxe. mas Não Só Os Cariocas, Os Paulistas Também Tenhem (tinham) Ese Jeitinho De Falar
> 
> cumprimentos
> 
> mg


 Y Bige Broder


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Oi Olivinha; concordo com seu marido. Ouchi-luqui ta óptimo. E que me diz do Maqi Donal e de Roberte Redefortxe. Mas não só os cariocas, os paulistas também tenhem (tinham) ese jeitinho de falar
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG


 Roberte Redefortxe , , não pode existir uma pronuncia mais engraçada do que aquela em questão.Pagaría qualquer coisa para escutá-la.


----------



## Outsider

willy2008 said:


> Y Bige Broder


Bigue.


----------



## willy2008

Outsider said:


> Bigue.


 Si ,yo coloque la pronunciacion,ya que la palabra es inglesa,BIG.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Um amigo argentino preparava-se para pagar com um cheque e, subitamente, nos perguntou:
- Doce se escreve com "c" ?
- Sim, respondemos, embora a pergunta parecesse meio fora de hora.
Ao entregar o cheque, este foi recusado, pois ele escrevera 12 com o tal "c", ao invés de _doze_.
Rimos muito e ele - que só tinha aquela folha no talão, teve de descobrir um modo de transformar o "c" em "z".

Brincavamos com ele que o dia doce de junho (*dia dos namorados*, ontem, aliás) era mesmo um dia muito doce!


----------



## coquis14

Outsider said:


> Bigue.


 


willy2008 said:


> Si ,yo coloque la pronunciacion,ya que la palabra es inglesa,BIG.


 Creo que tiene razón *Outsider *aqui *Willy* , la pronunciación sería g_u_e(gui) y no ge(i) en este caso.



Dona Chicória said:


> Um amigo argentino preparava-se para pagar com um cheque e, subitamente, nos perguntou:
> - Doce se escreve com "c" ?
> - Sim, respondemos, embora a pergunta parecesse meio fora de hora.
> Ao entregar o cheque, este foi recusado, pois ele escrevera 12 com o tal "c", ao invés de _doze_.
> Rimos muito e ele - que só tinha aquela folha no talão, teve de descobrir um modo de transformar o "c" em "z".
> 
> Brincavamos com ele que o dia doce de junho (*dia dos namorados*, ontem, aliás) era mesmo um dia muito doce!


 Fizeram o correto , por *argentino.*


----------



## willy2008

coquis14 said:


> Creo que tiene razón *Outsider *aqui *Willy* , la pronunciación sería g_u_e(gui) y no ge(i) en este caso.
> 
> 
> Fizeram o correto , por *argentino.*


 Si me di cuenta ,pero yo lo que quise hacer ver es que la pronunciacion es muy comica,yo lo vi en Brasil y cuando lo escuche con mi hija nos dio mucha risa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outras experiências interessantes:
- os conhecidos e amigos hispanohablantes costumam pedir e beber "peksi". Não houve meios de escutá-los dizer "Pepsi".... Quando "encostados na parede", dizem que falam pepsi, mas quando estão distraídos e relaxados dizem "peksi".

- Na hora de marcar uma reunião ou encontro era difícil (até para eles) distinguirem entre 12:30h e 2:30h, porque diziam da mesma maneira, ou seja "doceymedia". Quando era uma ou otra, eu tinha que apelar e perguntar novamente: "medio día y media o catorce y treinta ?"

- Outra coisa que já ía me esquecendo: Não dizem á*g*ua, dizem "áua". Igualmente, se lhes perguntamos o porquê, eles dizem e insistem que falam "água", mas depois, distraídos, oferecem: "Te provoca un vasito de áua ?"

Parece ser que os contos engraçados vêm dos dois lados... ha ha (ja ja)


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Outras experiências interessantes:
> - os conhecidos e amigos hispanohablantes costumam pedir e beber "peksi". Não houve meios de escutá-los dizer "Pepsi".... Quando "encostados na parede", dizem que falam pepsi, mas quando estão distraídos e relaxados dizem "peksi".
> 
> - Na hora de marcar uma reunião ou encontro era difícil (até para eles) distinguirem entre 12:30h e 2:30h, porque diziam da mesma maneira, ou seja "doceymedia". Quando era uma ou otra, eu tinha que apelar e perguntar novamente: "medio día y media o catorce y treinta ?"
> 
> - Outra coisa que já ía me esquecendo: Não dizem á*g*ua, dizem "áua". Igualmente, se lhes perguntamos o porquê, eles dizem e insistem que falam "água", mas depois, distraídos, oferecem: "Te provoca un vasito de áua ?"
> 
> Parece ser que os contos engraçados vêm dos dois lados... ha ha (ja ja)


E quando pedem PIZZA


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:


> - Outra coisa que já ía me esquecendo: Não dizem á*g*ua, dizem "áua". Igualmente, se lhes perguntamos o porquê, eles dizem e insistem que falam "água", mas depois, distraídos, oferecem: "Te provoca un vasito de áua ?"
> 
> Parece ser que os contos engraçados vêm dos dois lados... ha ha (ja ja)



Esse "g" é  pronunciado, porém quase inaudível para nós brasileiros quando em posição intervocálica. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_velar_fricative

Os "ds" intervocálicos também podem soar inaudíveis aos ouvidos brasileiros como em "da*d*o", aposto que a palavra soaria "da'o" pra você. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_dental_fricative


----------



## Outsider

É tão giro quando os falantes de espanhol dizem que alguma coisa os _encanta_. Em português, encantar tem um sentido mais forte. É deslumbrar, enfeitiçar... 

Outra coisa são os falsos amigos. A palavra _rato_ baralha-me sempre. Em português é um animal; em espanhol é um momento.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> ...Outra coisa são os falsos amigos. A palavra _rato_ baralha-me sempre. Em português é um animal; em espanhol é um momento.


Como a "barata".


----------



## Macunaíma

Uma vez eu vi na TV um turista espanhol no Rio de Janeiro descrevendo uma favela como "_muy_-to rica"  Ele se referia à paisagem, claro --as melhores vistas do Rio de Janeiro se tem a partir das favelas, quase todas em morros. A vista do Rio a partir da favela do Vidigal deve ser a mais deslumbrante que se pode ter de uma cidade no mundo todo.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Como a "barata".


Interessante, mas parece que, na América _hispanohablante_, _barata_ pode ser o mesmo animal que em português.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> Interessante, mas parece que, na América _hispanohablante_, _barata_ pode ser o mesmo animal que em português.


 
Isto é surpresa para mim, nunca escutei nem li que _barata _fosse _cucaracha_. Não compraria uma por mais "_barata_" que fosse. 

Sds.


----------



## willy2008

Não, pelo menos aqui na Argentina só se conhece como cucaracha,barata é o contra de cara (coisa de muito valor).


----------



## Dona Chicória

Sim, o "ratito" é muito engraçadinho! 

Acho curioso os argentinos dizerem "Tchau- (A)té logo", ao se despedirem.
Para nós, ou se usa uma palavra ou a outra, pois são níveis diferentes de formalidade.

(Digo os argentinos, pois, todos que observei fazerem-no eram argentinos, ou é comum aos demais hispanofalantes?)


----------



## ceballos

E o facto de ser também um apelido, eu tenho uma amiga que se chama S. Barata e é portuguesa. Penso que em espanhol não temos como apelido mas sim como o contrário de cara, como dizia willy 2008.


----------



## coquis14

Dona Chicória said:


> Sim, o "ratito" é muito engraçadinho!
> 
> Acho curioso os argentinos dizerem "Tchau- (A)té logo", ao se despedirem.
> Para nós, ou se usa uma palavra ou a outra, pois são níveis diferentes de formalidade.
> 
> (Digo os argentinos, pois, todos que observei fazerem-no eram argentinos, ou é comum aos demais hispanofalantes?)


 É comum falar:_Chau-hasta luego _o _Chau-nos vemos._Agora lendo seu post(i) me lembrei também que a gente nunca falaría "graciosito" na Argentina , e surpreende-me como os brasileiros usam todo o tempo os diminutivos , embora escutei que as mulheres tendem a usá-los mais do que os homens.
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Esse "g" é _pronunciado_, porém quase inaudível para nós brasileiros quando em posição intervocálica.


Menina, não só pronunciado pelos espanhóis, por seu cachorros também! Sabia que os cachorros na Espanha em vez de "au au" _latem_ "guau guau"?



Outsider said:


> É tão giro quando os falantes de espanhol dizem que alguma coisa os _encanta_. Em português, encantar tem um sentido mais forte. É deslumbrar, enfeitiçar...


Eu também acho _encantadora_ a maneira que os espanhóis usam (e abusam) deste verbo e seu adjetivo. Acho que usam _encantar_ como nós usamos _adorar_: um gostar forte mas que não chega a feitiço, tampouco a adoração.
Outra: quando contestam encantad@ a uma simples apresentação (a alguém) outorga algo mágico ao momento e por mais corriqueiro que seja, como em francês _enchante(é)_. Nós também contestamos _encantado(a)_ em situação semelhante? Não me lembro...
Já um _castelo encantado_ não intimada tanto ou parece menos assustador que um _castelo mal-assombrado_.


----------



## olivinha

coquis14 said:


> E surpreende-me como os brasileiros usam todo o tempo os diminutivos , embora escutei que as mulheres tendem a usá-los mais do que os homens.
> Saludos


 
Oliv*inha* contesta:
Isso não é coisa só de brasileira, não, hehehe. Veja o futebol brasileiro como está infestado de Ronaldinhos, Robinho, Cicinho, Juninho, etc... Sem contar com o recente Nelsinho Piquet. 
Na verdade, creio que o uso de diminutivos é tão dominante no Brasil como em toda América Latina e Espanha. Por exemplo, os mexicanos, by default, dizem _ahorita voy_ em vez de _ahora voy_. 
Já os portugueses, não sei se são tão adeptos ao diminutivos.


----------



## Mangato

Aqui na Espanha pelo que eu sei, na primeira parte do século XX era comúm o uso do diminutivo, também con tratamento de respeito. Assím os sainetes estám cheios de _Don Manolito, Doña Frasquita_,  além de inúmeros _señoritos._
Hoje, mais que engraçada,  a contradição entre o respeito do tratamento e a confiança do diminutivo, fica muito esquisita.

Saudinhos

MG


----------



## Outsider

ceballos said:


> E o facto de ser também um apelido, eu tenho uma amiga que se chama S. Barata e é portuguesa.


E em Portugal há até o distinto sobrenome de Barata-Feio (ou "Feyo", com "y", para maior efeyto).


----------



## Tomby

Nesta altura está na moda dizer em espanhol "porsupuestísimo", """superlativo""" de _por supuesto_ (expressão que significa "porsupuestísimo", evidentemente, etc.). "Porsupuestísimo" = muito, muito, muito "por supuesto".
Tolices de tolos! Falando nisso, a palavra "membra" [neologismo deste fim-de-semana de "membro"] existe em português?
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> a palavra "membra" [neologismo deste fim-de-semana de "membro"] existe em português?
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Não tenho conhecimento da existência de tal palavra. Dizemos "_ele/ela é membro de...."_

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Nesta altura está na moda dizer em espanhol "porsupuestísimo", """superlativo""" de _por supuesto_ (expressão que significa "porsupuestísimo", evidentemente, etc.). "Porsupuestísimo" = muito, muito, muito "por supuesto".
> Tolices de tolos! Falando nisso, a palavra "membra" [neologismo deste fim-de-semana de "membro"] existe em português?
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Não. Dizemos que fulana é membro de tal clube, associação, etc.
Saudações.


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> Oliv*inha* contesta:
> Isso não é coisa só de brasileira, não, hehehe. Veja o futebol brasileiro como está infestado de Ronaldinhos, Robinho, Cicinho, Juninho, etc... Sem contar com o recente Nelsinho Piquet.
> Na verdade, creio que o uso de diminutivos é tão dominante no Brasil como em toda América Latina e Espanha. Por exemplo, os mexicanos, by default, dizem _ahorita voy_ em vez de _ahora voy_.
> Já os portugueses, não sei se são tão adeptos ao diminutivos.


Oliv*ita *, eu acreditava que isso acontecía porque eles são mais novos do que _Ronaldo , __Juninho_ (Paulista), etc.O que é que é então?.Aqui ninguém vai falar _ahorita (muito engraçado até para a gente) _esteja segura de isso.Você esqueceu de felip*inho* Massa.
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Alentugano said:


> Não tenho conhecimento da existência de tal palavra. Dizemos "_ele/ela é membro de...."_
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Pois a nossa nova Ministra da Igualdade diz "membro e membr*a*". 
Então eu penso dizer "hombre e hombr*a*", "mujer e mujer*a*", "periodist*o* e periodista", ....
Tratava-se de uma brincadeira (ou brincadeir*o*) do último disparate de uma ministra de 31 anos cuja carreira política foi ser "directora de flamenco da Andaluzia" até chegar a ser ministra do Governo de Espanha.
 ¡Olé!
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Pois a nossa nova Ministra da Igualdade diz "membro e membr*a*".


Os brasileiros têm uma descrição perfeita para este tipo de coisa: "frescura". 

Em Portugal ainda não temos membras, mas já chegou cá a moda do "portugueses e portuguesas" -- e, em casos mais agudos, "as portuguesas e os portugueses".


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Então
> 
> engraçadinho = rico, ou riquiño que é como dizemos na Galiza, ainda que falemos espanhol


Mangato: me parece que no lo cojo. ¿Quieres decir que "engraçadinho" es "rico" o "riquiño" en Galicia? Si así es en castellano suele decirse "rico" o "ricura".
No obstante, creo que en portugués "engraçadinho" tiene unas connotaciones distintas a "engraçado", creo que es algo así como cuando nosotros decimos "¡qué graciosillo!" cuando alguien ha hecho una pequeña gamberrada.
¡Bueno, casi me voy a preparar la comida! 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Engraçadinho tem, de fato, dois usos principais, a saber:


como* substantivo masculino* (são 3 acepções)
*2* Derivação: sentido figurado. Uso: pejorativo. 
indivíduo que se dá ares de espertalhão 
Ex.: um engraçadinho quis furar a nossa fila e saiu-se mal 


como *adjetivo*
*4* diz-se do que é pequeno, ou jovem, e gracioso 
Ex.: uma criança engraçadinha ;um filhote engraçadinho;
ou ainda
"A ursinha Flock é muito engraçadinha." 
Também usamos fofo(a), fofinho(a)


----------



## coquis14

Dona Chicória said:


> Engraçadinho tem, de fato, dois usos principais, a saber:
> 
> 
> como* substantivo masculino* (são 3 acepções)
> *2* Derivação: sentido figurado. Uso: pejorativo.
> indivíduo que se dá ares de espertalhão
> Ex.: um engraçadinho quis furar a nossa fila e saiu-se mal
> 
> 
> como *adjetivo*
> *4* diz-se do que é pequeno, ou jovem, e gracioso
> Ex.: uma criança engraçadinha ;um filhote engraçadinho;
> ou ainda
> "A ursinha Flock é muito engraçadinha."
> Também usamos fofo(a), fofinho(a)


Ou seja que uma pessoa engraçadinha é o que nós chamamos aqui agrandado.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Sim coquis14 nos damos muchas risadas e comentamos (quando a persona es intima).... mas que bonitinho, que meigo, que engraçado.... ele não sabe pronunciar o "i"  o ele não sabe expressar o "e".
Morremos de rir.......

Ex: verde,corte,morde,parte,erva-mate


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Uma vez eu vi na TV um turista espanhol no Rio de Janeiro descrevendo uma favela como "_muy_-to rica"  Ele se referia à paisagem, claro --as melhores vistas do Rio de Janeiro se tem a partir das favelas, quase todas em morros.


Outra expressão espanhola simpática é "¡Qué precioso/a!", referindo-se a uma pessoa.


----------



## coquis14

Lembrei-me também do que acontece com a letra *Q* .Deve ser o pesadelo dos professores do espahnol nos países lusofalantes.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> Lembrei-me também do que acontece com a letra *Q* .Deve ser o pesadelo dos professores do espahnol nos países lusofalantes.


Não entendi. Qual é o problema que a letra "Q" tem para nós ?


----------



## Outsider

Chama-se "cu" ("qu"?) em espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Chama-se "cu" ("qu"?) em espanhol.



Certo !! 

Uma vez meus pais foram me visitar e, jogando cartas, um amigo disse: "páseme la cu de palos". Ele ficou estarrecido, ao mesmo tempo que rimos muito (sem que meu pai entendesse porque...)


----------

